Ask HN: What do you guys think about Shark Tank (the TV program from abc)? - pedrodelfino
======
rabidonrails
There are good lessons to be learned from Shark Tank. I highly recommend
checking out James Altucher's article about it:
[http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/02/ten-lessons-i-
learned-f...](http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/02/ten-lessons-i-learned-from-
shark-tank/)

~~~
brudgers
In the past, I have found good lessons to be learned from James Altucher.

------
staunch
It's encouraging people to start their own businesses, which is a great thing.
The quality is terrible though, so the lessons people take from it are mostly
wrong.

~~~
pedrodelfino
Can you illustrate your argument with one clearly wrong lesson that they gave?

~~~
staunch
The entire premise of almost everything they do and say is wrong because the
"Sharks" are clueless jokers. The best and brightest are not exactly lining up
to be on Shark Tank, so it's a pile of rich people who got lucky and want to
be famous.

One example: they often doom their companies to failure by taking too much
equity, making them completely unfundable by future investors and destroying
the motivation of employees/founders.

------
eecks
I like it for its entertainment value

